# Dynatek Performance Coil Kit



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Has anyone try the dynatek coils on there brutes? There coming down in price.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dyna...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d2fb0643b


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Cutting the factory resistor out of the factory wires will provide more voltage than you will ever need .(super simple,just replace your factory wires) That being said if you have a real hot rod of a quad more fire is always better


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice. Where do yall get the plug wires from? Where are those resisters at on the wires? Thanx


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Just grab some plug wires from auto zone or something , nothing fancy just plug wires. The resistor is in the factory plug boot . you just thread the factory wires out of the factory coils, cut the new wires to length and thread them on


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmm. Something else to tinker with soon.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I ordered some ngk cr1 wires. Little pricey but cheaper then the coil kits.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

.....Um.....That little box looking thing on the plug boot is the resistor ..... All atv and motorcycle boots have them . gotta get some for a car or truck


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

can someone elaborate on these a little more .....


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I dont understand what this is all about , more info for the win please lol


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm really curious about this resistor removal also


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Its not that complicated . the factory style boot has a ceramic resistor inside of it . automotive style boots dont have one. Therefore if you remove the factory style plug wires and replace them with automotive style it fires hotter and faster . We have been through this before let me dig for a min..............


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

No luck searching..:thinking: But there is a bunch of post on this _somewhere _in here LOL


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Yikes. So the NGK CR1 motorcycle wire has the resister in it?

http://www.ngk-sparkplugs.jp/english/techinfo/resistor-wire/05/index.html


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, You Need to make Sure you Get Wire Core Wire from the Auto Parts Store.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

yikes. 40 bucks down the tank..


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Phew, glad i came back to this thread. Was just about to click the buy now button on amazon for those wires lol


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I found a thread at nyroc who like the cr1 wires and say that automotive wires are different then atv. You can take out the resister?

http://www.nyrocatv.com/forum.cgi?viewtopic=18756&searchtext=cr1


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You can take it out , search on you tube for honda xr250r mods and you will find it . Still not a direct spark but better than stock. I have run this mod for years with no problems , they are right the 2 wires are different , but the automotive wire transfers current more efficiently than a copper core .


----------

